# Breeding Angelfish???



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, I've done a tone of research and still am on breeding angelfish, but I thought i'd ask if there is anything you all may know that isn't found on the internet very much. or any tips. I appreciate any help


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you know so far? We can add to the knowledge you already have.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

To spawn Angels, you need: 29G plus tank, 78-85 temp, clean water (low Nitrates), broad leafed plants and soft water (low Calcium content). Raise 5-7 small angels together and let them pair off naturally.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been seeing a lot about different types of breeds, but not too much info on them. Such as blue angelfish, wide tails etc


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Also, I was hoping to sell to me lfs. Do they usually buy fish from hobbyists? And how much can I charge a fish? Also, will this project pay off itself or am I still going to be in debt with it?


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Shops buying locally bred fish depends on the shop as well as their needs. Larger corporate owned shops rarely will, your independents will. What you can charge depends on the local market, here in Chicago I sell $1, maybe $1.50 per dime to nickel body size angel, more at times depending on the strain. 

As far as paying for itself, probably, depending on what you spend for the setup. Buy tanks used, build racks, build or buy used anything you can as cheaply as you can. A breeding setup for angels is a far cry from a show tank setup if you are looking for a return. Start by researching your local market, see if there is a need, how much, and by whom. Reverse engineer it from there, minimum of a 55 for final growout if you cull heavy, two of them if you don't. A 29 for the pair, a 5 or 10 for hatching, a 20 for initial growout. 

You'll also have to build a baby brine shrimp hatcher, as well as get some scaled down versions of siphons & such for the hatching tank. Plan on having some styros & fish bags available for transport. Look into a local club for ideas on this, as well as cheap gear, auctions are often a gold mine of bargains.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow that was actually some good info! Thanks! And yes my lfs is a mom and pop store. You mentioned something about different strains.. Think you can share a little more about that?


----------

